# Lost office Hen



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

I work in Middleburg heights in a small office park right by 71 we have a nice size pond and an area of brush and woods between our office (we're the furthest back in the park) and route 71 we hand feed deer that walk right up to our door, and now a hen turkey that has been roaming around for about a month now, we see her at least 2-3 times a day, in the morning almost always then again in the evening. I walked out of work at 5 two days ago and she was 10 ft from me, I scared her she ran off 30 ft I got in my truck and snapped these pics of her right by the building. The deer like pretzels and white castle they really like pretzel rods it's hilarious they way they take them out of our hands with there tongues and chew on them (probably like the salt), the accounting lady brings apples and sets them on the brick by the windows and they walk up and eat them right off, we have trees with berries right by out door out front so thats why they are always by our doors, one day 6 does where blocking our door 4 of us walked out to go to lunch and we walked right by them while we went to lunch they just sat there and ate the will let us pet them ( I don't I know better I don't want ticks or to get kicked in the nuts LOL) Stupid animals get so used to humans in the suburbs they just dont care.makes our day a little more interesting I guess.


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

Interesting post. Nice to see nature so close to work. Unfortunately you usually have some "goofball" or "youngster" attempt to kill them somehow. Hopefully it doesn't happen.


----------



## Junebug2320 (Apr 23, 2010)

I work out there on occasion. Dont see the deer too often anymore. Sounds like you have a honey hole!!! I saw turkey in Westlake pecking at foam insulation that was hanging below the siding. What a mess.


----------



## kprice (May 23, 2009)

I think I do the landscaping for your building haha JC LAWNCARE? Red trucks???


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

I don't think so, I've been seeing blue trucks this year, red last year and years prior.


----------

